# Southern Mich Squirrel Hunting



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

What State land do you hunt and whats your weapon of choice?

Me?? Waterloo State Rec area and an old 20 gage.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

I hunt XXX in XX. In the early fall I like my single shot 410 that I have had since I was a teenager. After the leaves have fallen, I go to a 22 which was my grandpas gun.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i like several areas , my favorite being ortonville rec area out past big fish lake. early on i use my 20 ga pump. once leaves drop my .22 single. and later in the year,,,like now, i reach out with my .17hmr for the long shots in winter.
i also enjoy taking a few with my recurve every fall.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

You guys ever worry about shooting a .22 that close to civilization?


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Gillgitter said:


> You guys ever worry about shooting a .22 that close to civilization?


I would worry for sure.
I wont shot ANY rifle towards the sky...IMO
Gimme a 20 or 16 all day for bushy tails or bunnies


----------

